# How late is okay?



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Melody is now on day 158 of her pregnancy and doesn't seem close to kidding. Her sides are sinking and her ligaments are slightly loose, but she's been like this for several days. 
I saw her get bred on nov. 1 and she couldn't have been bred after that. So her due date had to have been March 31 or earlier. 
My question is: when should I start worrying about her? Is there anything I should do? Do I need to call a vet?
I appreciate all your answers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That is quite late! What breed is Melody and how old is she and is this her first kidding?

I wouldn't get very worried yet if she is acting normal, pee & pooping & eating normally. You could get a rectal temperature for peace of mind.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Melody is an Alpine/Nubian mix. She's two years old and this is her second kidding. She's peeing and pooping normally, maybe a little more often than usual, but I assume this is because the kids are taking up more room inside her. Eating normally too. 
I don't have a rectal thermometer, I know I should get one.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Some people say that although she was removed from the buck on Nov. 1, she may not have actually settled until a couple days later. So maybe she isn't quite 8 days overdue... Keep a close eye on her back end and (I know...disgusting) make sure there are no bad smells (indicating infection). Has her udder tightened up or are you milking her? I would try to be home when she kids in case they are large.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

The strange thing is that she only started growing her udder a few days ago. But it has increased considerably since Sunday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are absolutely sure of when she was bred. That is quit long, I would contact a knowledgeable goat vet and see what they think and if it is best to induce her.

Make sure you have colostrum from some clean source or at minimum the powdered colostrum in case, she doesn't have enough. 

Get Oxytocin from your vet, so after she is finished kidding, you can give her a little for milk letdown.

What is she being fed?


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm feeding her Agrimaster Sweet 16 all purpose feed and about 1/2 cup of alfalfa pellets once a day. Also hay twice a day. 
What sort of effect does feed have?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

IndiaJoy said:


> Melody is an Alpine/Nubian mix. She's two years old and this is her second kidding. She's peeing and pooping normally, maybe a little more often than usual, but I assume this is because the kids are taking up more room inside her. Eating normally too.
> I don't have a rectal thermometer, I know I should get one.


I have 3 girls that always kid's late. It is a mom and her first babies.
Mom was at 155 - 4th kidding
One girl at 156 - 2nd kidding
The other at 157 - 2nd kidding

The funny thing is they are alpine/nubian/boer crosses......They always kid way later than my boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

IndiaJoy said:


> I'm feeding her Agrimaster Sweet 16 all purpose feed and about 1/2 cup of alfalfa pellets once a day. Also hay twice a day.
> What sort of effect does feed have?


Alfalfa helps build milk. Hay is good and a little sweet feed helps keep away milk fever.
You don't want to grain too much the last month of pregnancy, it makes their kids too big to come out. The last month is when the kids grow the most in a short amount of time. How much sweet feed have you been feeding?


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been feeding about half a pound.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

I talked to the vet and he seems to think that as long as she's acting normal we should just let her be. But if she doesn't kid by the end of the week we should try an ultrasound.
What do you all think about ultra sounding her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A ultrasound, will allow the vet to see positions and if all is Ok in there. It could also show kid size and see if they can be delivered naturally.

Hope she will be OK, glad you talked to a vet.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

If she had a dead kid in there, would she still kid out? That's what I'm starting to worry about.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She should kid even if the fetus is dead. Hopefully the vet can give you answers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Well that puts me at ease a little. Thank you.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Any update?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Her ligaments seem a little softer today. Pooch is getting swollen. Udder starting to fill with milk. Her daughter from last year nursed this afternoon, so now they are separated. But at least I know she has milk.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Planning on doing an ultra sound on Monday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will be good.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

The vet didn't see anything in the ultrasound, not even a fluid sack indicating a pseudopregnancy. But he thinks it probably was a pseudopregnancy and she lost the fluid sometime mid-March. 
After the vet left, I milked the little bit she had in her udder. I tasted it and it tasted like salt-water, further confirming the fact that it was probably a false pregnancy. 
So disappointed, but relieved that there's nothing wrong.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you know for sure now. At least there isn't a serious problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, glad you have a answer.


----------

